# info on treatment abroad?



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

hi everyone

i am hoping you'll be able to help me get my head round treatments abroad, prices, waiting list, quality of service etc

first question really, is it really cheaper to go abroad and if it is cheaper, is it really worth it in the sense that at home, you are on known territory and have your friends or family around for support which you might not get if you go abroad.

i am gay and single and therefore need to pay for everything. i have started the blood tests to check for stds, ovulation and hormones levels. I'll go back to my GP early january for the results and to get the ball rolling properly. i am saving like mad (approx a fourth of my salary every month) but as i want to have enough to be able to have several goes in case the first one doesn't work, i don't think i'll be able to start until the summer 2009. if going abroad means i can start earlier i am happy to consider it. 

i am hoping that everything is fine with me and therefore looking at iui - does anyone have recent info on prices, waiting list, quality of service abroad and could share that info with me

i am in oxford, is there anyone who could let me know of clinics where the cost is reasonable? 

thank you very much in advance for your help

F x


----------



## Naomi98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just to let you know, I replied to your question in the IUI forum.  Hope it works out for you!


----------

